# Owning Both resale & developer points in one account



## Breezy52 (Sep 19, 2020)

Fellow Travelers, 

We are already Platinum, and additionally have been buying one time points.  We would like to have more annual points.  Considering both buying more developer points or resale points.  If the question is simply money, of course resale makes the most sense, but I'm concerned about other caveats that may occur.   

An additional thought I've had, although not based on any real information, is that if we add resale points, and are moving to 100,000 points, when and if WM makes a 100 club, they would perhaps grandfather those in, if I keep the new points in the same account.  When travel share came about, WM grandfathered in our resale points.  

If you own both developer & resale points in the same account, or if this is something you have experience with I would appreciate your feedback.  Thank you


----------



## samara64 (Sep 20, 2020)

I own accounts where I have both WTS and WM credits. Works just fine.

Now since you own a plat account with free HKT, not sure if this will work since the WM (resale) credits may not work with this.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 20, 2020)

Assume you have a WM Account with 90,000 Points - 70,000 WTS Points and 20,000 WM Points. When you make a regular WM Reservation the Reservation System should first draw from the WM Points. If it does not, call OC and get it fixed. This is assuming all your various Points have the same expiration date. So by the time you have used all your HKC all your WM Points should be long gone and your free Travelshare Housekeeping should kick in. This will not happen if you have saved Points from prior year(s). The Reservation System will draw first from the Points expiring first.

Assume you have used up all your WM Points and all your current HKC. You are making a Reservation either online or via telephone. You will be asked if you want to borrow a HKC from next year. THE ANSWER IS NO. Use your Travelshare Free Housekeeping.


----------



## Breezy52 (Sep 20, 2020)

That's very clear and understandable, Very appreciated  ~


----------



## Breezy52 (Sep 20, 2020)

samara64 said:


> I own accounts where I have both WTS and WM credits. Works just fine.
> 
> Now since you own a plat account with free HKT, not sure if this will work since the WM (resale) credits may not work with this.


Thank you for your response,  I'm glad to know that it is easy to use, I was somewhat worried that Wyndham would make it difficult.


----------

